# MISSION 721 SPEAKERS



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone got the spec sheet on these speakers?
10-150w 8ohm speakers 
beautiful wood finish
foam grill

thanks 
mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

don't have the specs, but you just reminded me that I have some old Mission's laying in the garage that need to be reconed....boy I loved the way those sounded


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Mission went belly-up last year and was sold to IAG, a British/Chinese holding company. They used to have a website with good info on their older speakers but I can't find it anymore. If I find anything, I'll post it.

David


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the Mission 75 series were considered Mission's finest work. Everything afterwards was more disappointing. (I'm quoting others as I have no direct experience of later or earlier models)

The later 75 Series Freedom models had better tweeters and were voiced for a more extended bass.

My 753Fs are -3dB @ 38Hz. Others have reported much higher roll-off points with the square tweeter earlier models.

The 753Fs really start singing when rolled off around 60-80Hz with a decent sub underpinning them. 
Offering better imagary, micro-detail and dynamics without shouting at the listener.


----------

